# Michael Maltby?



## critter (Nov 3, 2014)

I have joined this site on behalf of my 83 year old father (who has only just mastered sending emails, and would be absolutely confused on how to post in a forum). Yesterday morning I stumbled across this forum completely by accident (or perhaps by fate) when I was searching online for Remembrance Day images. As I was doing my search, an image popped up that was VERY familiar to me. It was an image of my great uncle and my great aunt on their wedding day. A member of this forum had posted it. michealmaltby. I showed it to my father (he is the nephew of the couple in that image). 

My father loves researching his family history and has become quite an avid genealogist over the past few decades. He is very interested in learning more about his late uncle's story. Especially about his history in the war and his medals. He asked me if I could contact Micheal and see if he would be willing to exchange information about his uncle (my father has a lot of information that Michael may find interesting), so I joined this forum in hope that I could private message Michael... but I cannot manage to figure out how.

Michael, is there any way that you can contact me? As proof of who I am, the woman in the wedding photo is Anne Gevaux. She is the sister of my father's mother.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 4, 2014)

Critter - I have responded to your "Friend" request this AM - the site has been slow - but I will send you a PM

EDIT:

Cannot get a PM out on this site - try using the email function in my profile, and I will reply to it

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 4, 2014)

It's truly a small world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2014)

Try again Mike. Horse was updating and working the site this morning.


----------



## tomo pauk (Nov 4, 2014)

A small world indeed


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 4, 2014)

This just goes to show not only that it's a small world, but it's always good to stay out of trouble...you never know who's gonna find ya'!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 4, 2014)

Thorlifter said:


> It's truly a small world.



...but I wouldn't want to paint it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 4, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

♪♪its a small world after all
its a small world after all
its a small world after all
its a small, small world♫♫...now, everybody.....

Hope you two link up Mr. Maltby.

Geo


----------



## critter (Nov 4, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> Critter - I have responded to your "Friend" request this AM - the site has been slow - but I will send you a PM
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Cannot get a PM out on this site - try using the email function in my profile, and I will reply to it



Thank you so much for replying Michael! My father will be thrilled! I tried to see about using the email function but I couldn't find it. I edited my privacy settings to allow people to email me. Maybe you'll have better luck? He was the executor of Richard Dinsmore's will and got to see many of his "keepsakes" from WW1. He donated them to the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa. I know he'd love to tell you all about them. 

Critter (aka Christine)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2014)

tomo pauk said:


> A small world indeed



Truly. Always great to see the site help out like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 4, 2014)

critter said:


> Thank you so much for replying Michael! My father will be thrilled! I tried to see about using the email function but I couldn't find it. I edited my privacy settings to allow people to email me. Maybe you'll have better luck? He was the executor of Richard Dinsmore's will and got to see many of his "keepsakes" from WW1. He donated them to the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa. I know he'd love to tell you all about them.
> 
> Critter (aka Christine)



Hello Critter. Click on Mr. Maltby's name and a drop box will appear. You can then click on the Private Message...







Geo

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## critter (Nov 4, 2014)

Thank you Geo! I sent him an email!


----------



## Siddley (Nov 4, 2014)

What a great result


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 4, 2014)

I really love this place!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Nov 5, 2014)

Amen to that, ABW!


----------



## parsifal (Nov 5, 2014)

MM are u 83 years young, you old codger?


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2014)

No ... 72 years old ... codger ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 5, 2014)

ah, i see, still travelling very well though sir.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 5, 2014)

This 舞蹴 can be read Michael in my country's language. It happens to mean Dancing Kicker.
In Katakana letter, it's マイケル(ma-i-ke-lu).

Sorry for my off-topic but because I have happened to find two Michaels here 
Good day, Sirs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2014)

oh, and welcome to the Forum Critter!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 5, 2014)

".. ... He was the executor of Richard Dinsmore's will and got to see many of his "keepsakes" from WW1. He donated them to the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa..."

I recall 3 rifles: a Springfield, a Mauser and a Lee Enfield mounted in the entrance alcove of Jo and Dick's apartment; and I recall Dick showing me a Luger and a Browning pistol. There were polished brass 25 pounder casings on either side of the fireplace .... and a budgie bird ... 

I would enjoy chatting with you and your Dad .... forum email is not working for me at this time .... but post on this thread and we can work out a communication channel.

Chairs,

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## critter (Nov 5, 2014)

michaelmaltby said:


> ".. ... He was the executor of Richard Dinsmore's will and got to see many of his "keepsakes" from WW1. He donated them to the Canadian War Museum in Ottawa..."
> 
> I recall 3 rifles: a Springfield, a Mauser and a Lee Enfield mounted in the entrance alcove of Jo and Dick's apartment; and I recall Dick showing me a Luger and a Browning pistol. There were polished brass 25 pounder casings on either side of the fireplace .... and a budgie bird ...
> 
> ...



There were many more items that he kept stored in an old army trunk. I saw a few of them when my Dad went through all of his things.

Gosh... you and my Dad sure will have wonderful conversations to share with each other. This is fantastic! Do you remember their old secretary desk that they had? My Dad has it in his living room. I think of them every time I see it.

I replied to your email... hopefully you got my reply.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2014)

It's not that it's a small world, we know people, we find people....we have connections.....ok, too many old gangster movies lately....


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 9, 2014)

"...I replied to your email... hopefully you got my reply."

We are now synched up on PM ... 

MM

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 9, 2014)

I'll drink to that!






















(I said that out loud, didn't I?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 9, 2014)

fubar57 said:


> ♪♪its a small world after all
> its a small world after all
> its a small world after all
> its a small, small world♫♫...now, everybody.....



You are a sick boy George! But in a good way.


----------

